# SLT videos



## simplewc101 (Jun 8, 2012)

Go check out the videos I posted in the "Members in Motion" section!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?103636-Wing-Chun-SLT-class

It's during SLT class.
I hope to post some videos of me fighting sometime in the future!
Comments/likes on the YouTube page are appreciated!


----------



## Triangle (Jun 8, 2012)

Ild like to see some of the members here performing SLT on video, good to compare,


----------



## simplewc101 (Jun 8, 2012)

you mean SLT form? or SLT drills and applications?



BTW if people could visit the actual youtube page so we get some more views on the vids that would be cool


----------



## Triangle (Jun 8, 2012)

yes the form,


----------



## poulperadieux (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## wtxs (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice vid ... an good departure for some of the hard/power demo and fast like they're on speed.  By chance you may TRY to work on the internal aspect at the same time?


----------



## poulperadieux (Jun 8, 2012)

I try, and I do.

I was injured this time and exhausted after a long trip and the 7 hours course I gave this day, so my legs are a little bit of, but I try hard to breathe to get this form as good as possible despite the pain.


----------



## Triangle (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks PPX, what lineage is that?


----------



## poulperadieux (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't represent any lineage.
I work with a few guys, people from Wing Tsun at first, than a few wing chun teachers, one from Vinh Xuan, the last one witch encounter influenced the most my work was Kenneth Cheung, but again, I'm the representative of no one, my school is indépendant, and I don't feel the need to start any lineage, I give ideas to people I work with, and that's already enough.



The official Leung Sheun Lineage Siu lim tao is here.








Again, I don't represent this style, my form is the product of my encounters and my work with my students.


----------



## Triangle (Jun 9, 2012)

Heres a Video of me doing SLT, Laugh away, FYI i have had badly broken left leg and arm, had 3 open head surgurys, Have double vision, 
I usually Stand for a good 10 minutes before i start but this is just a rush job to get on clip,


----------



## Triangle (Jun 9, 2012)

]


will post better clip tomorrow, May as well do a good one,


----------



## poulperadieux (Jun 9, 2012)

Who is this banned shy one?


----------



## mograph (Jun 9, 2012)

poulperadieux said:


> Who is this banned shy one?


Check out the drugs-related thread below this one.


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 12, 2012)

Here, you can watch me messing up our SNT form...


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 13, 2012)

thats a very wild style eric,


----------



## bully (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice vid Eric, no matter how many differences there are between lineages you can pretty much always see the stuff in there that Ip Man kept.

I really enjoy watching the different versions of the forms.

Also it is amuses me how many WC guys think that these other versions are wrong, fortunately you don't see much of that on MT as most of us have respect for each other.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 14, 2012)

here you go,  small confined space so no opening arms preformed,  comments welcom, cheers


----------



## yak sao (Jun 14, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> here you go, small confined space so no opening arms preformed, comments welcom, cheers



That's the beauty of WC...you can do it pretty much anywhere, small space or not.
Your SNT is very similar to the one we do in our lineage, very minor differences.
If I may, what I would suggest is a bit more defining of the techniques, that is to say, make sure you complete each movement before beginning the next.  Bring things a bit more into focus. It's obvious that you are training relaxation, which is good, but don't let your structure and precision suffer for it.
Also, the chambered arm. The way we do it is it should be pulled back high and tight pointing straight back, but not touching the side of the body. This is training for the idea of using both arms simultaneously, because even though you are performing movements with the other arm, the chambered arm is still working, not just hanging there.

I would say you are on the right track...keep at it, we need all the good chunners we can get.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you for your input, my left arm is broken so will not rotate back like my right arm, pulling my arms back to far causes unwanted tension, my re-setting of right leg for stance is done because of no ankle bones in there,(automobile accident)
yes i would agree defining the moves better would look better, im still working on perfecting the 2nd and 3rd section,
chu shong tin lingage, cheers


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 15, 2012)

without the total relaxation it is impossible to produce Nim Lik, you can tell from someones form if they have it or not....

and on a side note i never practice in front of a mirror,


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 15, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> without the total relaxation it is impossible to produce Nim Lik, you can tell from someones form if they have it or not....
> 
> and on a side note i never practice in front of a mirror,



That is true , but you have to have structure first.
One has to make sure the movements are correct and learn to relax "within the structure".

Occasionally you should practice in front of the mirror , over time things have a tendency to go out of whack so to speak , wrists will deviate from centre , elbows will flare out etc.

I will echo what Yak Sao said about defining the techniques , pulling your arms back as far as your injury will allow because it is an important stretch for your chest and shoulders.

Also make sure you explore the full range of movement in your Huen Sau , keep the hand flat and rotate your wrist right around , it should almost hurt.
Not only is it important for wrist flexibility and strength it is also crucial for making the Huen Sau work properly against an opponent.

Remember structure and "correctness" of technique first , then relaxation , and finally application of mind force.


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 15, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> here you go,  small confined space so no opening arms preformed,  comments welcom, cheers



Hey Lightningstrike,

Sorry to hear about your bevvy of injuries, hope things heal up quickly and completely. AS for your form, I'd echo the above sentiments of focusing on structure first. In WC, our structure defines our energy as opposed to an art like Tai Chi where energy defines the structure. 

If injuries allow, spend some time on the sandbag in yee gee kim yeung ma, it'll help.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for the heads up, you are right they do need more work, much appreciated, you all mention about my structure, please explain what it is im doing wrong,
would be good to see one of you guys who havnt post a SNT vid yet to post one, Yak Sao, Mook jong man, it would be apreciated, cheers

ps Eric, H, funny you should mention Tai Chi, Chu Shong Tin Practiced Tai Chi before he took up Wing Chun....,
what are the similar actions you refer too,?


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 16, 2012)

watch my belt buckle, thats my structure to support the moves,


----------



## yak sao (Jun 16, 2012)

I have no idea how to post a video of myself....my computer knowledge stopped somewhere around 1999.
But here is someone doing everything as it should be done.
It is the old 8 mm of Yip Man. This one I ran across seems to be cleaned up quite a bit. Not as grainy, and the motions don't look to be in that old home movie fast forward mode.

http://youtu.be/0YnEm1zaUyE


----------



## yak sao (Jun 16, 2012)

As for structure, we don't just mean the spinal alignment, we are talking about the shapes of the arms, the positioning of the hands. Keeping the optimal angle (135 degrees) as you move into and through these positions.

I like how Chinaboxer put it on another thread:



chinaboxer said:


> IMO the "physics" must be correct first before you can focus on the "physiology". in other words, if the alignment of your skeletal system is incorrect, your muscles have to engage to make up the difference when pressure is applied on that structure. if that happens, you cannot relax the muscle even if you wanted to.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 16, 2012)

yak sao said:


> As for structure, we don't just mean the spinal alignment, we are talking about the shapes of the arms, the positioning of the hands. Keeping the optimal angle (135 degrees) as you move into and through these positions.
> 
> I like how Chinaboxer put it on another thread:




as Chu Shong Tin says, There are no fixed positions, my SNT is internaly operated,


----------



## yak sao (Jun 16, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> as Chu Shong Tin says, There are no fixed positions, my SNT is internaly operated,




I agree to a point. There is no tan sau, bong sau, etc. They are only snapshots in time. That said, without proper structure within those movements, your arm will collapse.
If there are no fixed positions in WC then there would be no SNT or any of the other forms. We would all just stand around and contemplate our navel.
The forms are the vehicle to proper understanding of WC. And like a vehicle, it has to have substance or your *** is going to hit the pavement.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 16, 2012)

I hear what you are saying,  you can not see my structure as its invisable, its there believe me, cheers


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 17, 2012)

When I am talking about structure I mainly mean the angle of the arms , but also the correctness of the movement.
Focus on that stuff first , then aim for relaxation.

Anyway here's a few vids I whipped up last night while I was out the back training.

[video=vimeo;44165970]https://vimeo.com/44165970[/video]

[video=vimeo;44174784]https://vimeo.com/44174784[/video]

[video=vimeo;44174785]https://vimeo.com/44174785[/video]


----------



## cwk (Jun 17, 2012)

I can't watch the videos Mook, it just comes up as a picture saying private video and a lock. Is anyone else having this problem??
Shame, I'd have loved to have seen them. I'll try to get a video or two made today and post it on here.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 17, 2012)

cwk said:


> I can't watch the videos Mook, it just comes up as a picture saying private video and a lock. Is anyone else having this problem??
> Shame, I'd have loved to have seen them. I'll try to get a video or two made today and post it on here.



your not the only one,  theyre locked,


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 17, 2012)

Sorry fellas , I'll have another crack at it .
See if it works now


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=vimeo;44165970]https://vimeo.com/44165970[/video]

[video=vimeo;44174784]https://vimeo.com/44174784[/video]

[video=vimeo;44174785]https://vimeo.com/44174785[/video]


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 17, 2012)

Impressive, your obviously been doing it for a long time,  thanks for posting,


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 17, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> Impressive, your obviously been doing it for a long time,  thanks for posting,



Thanks mate.
Just remember we are all in this for the long haul , so take your time and don't compare your skill level to anyone else.
Only compare yourself to what you were like yesterday.


----------



## yak sao (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice work.
Other than lineage differences, we are doing it the same way.

BTW, nice to finally put a face with the name after all this time.


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 17, 2012)

Mook, no disrespect intended, if i may there is something that shows me you do not have Nim lik, Tei gong, and im not talking about your forms,
its the way you walk, to much movement from side to side, you havnt got a hold of your center of gravity, just my 2 cents,

 Lightningstrike,


----------



## Lightningstrike (Jun 17, 2012)

Heres a demonstration of using nim lik, (finding your center of gravity and holding it using the mind) it looks very sloppy, but its to give you a idea of what im talking about, ive only be doing Wing Chun for 8 years, never bothered with Bil gee, note the camera is on a lean, I tryed streatching my hune sau but doesnt help, creates unwanted tension,


----------



## mograph (Jun 17, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> Thanks mate.
> Just remember we are all in this for the long haul , so take your time and don't compare your skill level to anyone else.
> Only compare yourself to what you were like yesterday.


Y'know, I saw no wasted movement in those videos. Looked good to me! :asian:


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 17, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> Mook, no disrespect intended, if i may there is something that shows me you do not have Nim lik, Tei gong, and im not talking about your forms,
> its the way you walk, to much movement from side to side, you havnt got a hold of your center of gravity, just my 2 cents,
> 
> Lightningstrike,


Ha ha, you spotted that.
It's true, the missus says I look like some kind of ape when I walk , which isn't very flattering I must say.
Could be from doing a lot of weight training when I was younger, I don't know.

One thing is for sure though , if they decide to make another Planet of The Apes movie I am definitely going to audition as an extra.


----------



## Eric_H (Jun 18, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> Thank you for the heads up, you are right they do need more work, much appreciated, you all mention about my structure, please explain what it is im doing wrong,
> would be good to see one of you guys who havnt post a SNT vid yet to post one, Yak Sao, Mook jong man, it would be apreciated, cheers
> 
> ps Eric, H, funny you should mention Tai Chi, Chu Shong Tin Practiced Tai Chi before he took up Wing Chun....,
> what are the similar actions you refer too,?



Chu Shong Tin practiced Fu Style Taiji, same as I do now. It was a big influence on how he approached his WC, as Fu Chen Sung was a BAMF.


----------



## bully (Jun 18, 2012)

Only watched SLT so far but good work Mook. Nice to see you can put stuff up now mate without the balaclava 

The only differences I saw to what I have been taught is the last third, and it's all stuff I have seen before. Kind of reassuring for us all really.

I knew you would be bloody good.

I walk like the hunchback of Notre Dame mate so don't feel bad

I'll watch the others later and give my expert opinion on them pmsl, am looking forward to it but got to go out now.


----------



## wtxs (Jun 18, 2012)

Lightningstrike said:


> Mook, no disrespect intended, if i may there is something that shows me you do not have Nim lik, Tei gong, and im not talking about your forms, its the way you walk, to much movement from side to side, you havnt got a hold of your center of gravity, just my 2 cents, Lightningstrike,



OOOhhhh Boy ... here we go again ...

My my , eight full years under your shorts and you are gifted with more experience and knowledge of WC than every one on this forum.  A little bit full of yourself aren't we?  :BSmeter:


----------



## yak sao (Jun 18, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> Ha ha, you spotted that.
> It's true, the missus says I look like some kind of ape when I walk , which isn't very flattering I must say.
> Could be from doing a lot of weight training when I was younger, I don't know.
> 
> One thing is for sure though , if they decide to make another Planet of The Apes movie I am definitely going to audition as an extra.




The next time your wife tells you that, grab her with those big monkey arms, pull her close to you and say to her:
" yes, and you are the gorilla my dreams"


----------



## geezer (Jun 18, 2012)

_Mook_, I enjoyed the videos. Like _Bully_, I also found what you do reassuringly "familiar". Even Biu Tze was mostly the same as what I learned from LT back in the early '80s. Since then LT made additional changes in Chum Kiu and Biu Tze but the core movements, sequence and _quality_ of movement all remain essentially the same. 

As to your simian gait, I prefer it to my own arthritic hobble ...due to old injuries and getting-on in years. I guess a kind person would call my stance and steps ...er, "idiosyncratic". Perhaps _Lightingstrike_ will be one of those lucky guys who is not so burdened as he matures and can be an example to us all!


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 18, 2012)

yak sao said:


> The next time your wife tells you that, grab her with those big monkey arms, pull her close to you and say to her:
> " yes, and you are the gorilla my dreams"



I think she would say I'm probably more like one of those Bonobo chimps lol.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 18, 2012)

geezer said:


> _Mook_, I enjoyed the videos. Like _Bully_, I also found what you do reassuringly "familiar". Even Biu Tze was mostly the same as what I learned from LT back in the early '80s. Since then LT made additional changes in Chum Kiu and Biu Tze but the core movements, sequence and _quality_ of movement all remain essentially the same.
> 
> As to your simian gait, I prefer it to my own arthritic hobble ...due to old injuries and getting-on in years. I guess a kind person would call my stance and steps ...er, "idiosyncratic". Perhaps _Lightingstrike_ will be one of those lucky guys who is not so burdened as he matures and can be an example to us all!



I'm not too far behind you there buddy , both my knees sound like they've got crushed glass in them some mornings.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 19, 2012)

bully said:


> Only watched SLT so far but good work Mook. Nice to see you can put stuff up now mate without the balaclava
> 
> The only differences I saw to what I have been taught is the last third, and it's all stuff I have seen before. Kind of reassuring for us all really.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the accolades mate , hope you enjoyed it.
But it's all relative you know , some of my seniors make me look like a real pleb.


----------



## poulperadieux (Jul 15, 2012)

http://poulperadieux.com/2012/07/15/life-is-sad-but-also-breathtaking-19-2/


----------



## Domino (Jul 17, 2012)

poulperadieux said:


> http://poulperadieux.com/2012/07/15/life-is-sad-but-also-breathtaking-19-2/



Great you uploaded a video in such a beautiful surrounding, one thing I noticed was your elbows from the start of your form, keep them tucked in.
Lineage variations but under the nipple I would recommend. Well done.


----------

